Ask HN Hustlers: What are you favorite books on sales? - stopachka
======
freshfey
\- The Ultimate Sales Machine:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1591842158/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1591842158/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=1591842158&linkCode=as2&tag=webscrilla-20)
\- Spin Selling:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0070511136/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0070511136/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0070511136&linkCode=as2&tag=webscrilla-20)

and this is a very good article on the general topic:

<http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/sales-lessons>

~~~
swastik
I second the Ultimate Sales Machine. Very good book. "Pitch Anything" is
decent, too.

------
ch00ey
How to Master the Art of Selling Anything - Tom Hopkins

Here is a URL to the book: [http://www.amazon.com/How-Master-Art-Selling-
Hopkins/dp/0446...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Master-Art-Selling-
Hopkins/dp/0446692743)

It is also in audio tape form as well.

------
djsamson
Question Based Selling is a great intro book on how good salespeople approach
sales. It has good detail in it as well. Tested Advertising Methods is a must
read for learning how people respond to copy (can be applied to ppc ads,
direct emails, etc).

------
jyu
Cashvertising is more marketing than sales, but really great read.

------
gadders
Sales Source on inc.com is a good read:

<http://www.inc.com/author/geoffrey-james>

------
stopachka
Currently Reading -- Sales Bible By Gitomer

------
PeterOliver
VALUE SELLING.

